
Composing Software in an Age of Dissonance [video] - mpweiher
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrNlNjwzzmc
======
divenorth
As a composer, this title really confused me.

------
bagels
What is the "Age of Dissonance"?

The start of the video is the speaker refusing to define what it is.

If I search on Google for the phrase, I get an episode of some TV show, which
I doubt is what is meant here.

~~~
adamnemecek
Age during which composition is hard.

